# Skunk Every Day: General Skunk Posting Thread



## Simo (Mar 8, 2021)

Time for a skunk thread! Post skunks here!

(Each day, I'll try and post at least one skunk pic/image)

To begin:

Eeep!







...and like this skunk...I just want winter over!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2021)

SKUNK!


----------



## BadKittyBits (Mar 8, 2021)

I saw my neighborhood skunk friend for the first time this spring! He's been hiding out all winter. I call him clunk the skunk lol, and he is the sweetest boy! i don't have any pictures as he only comes around at night *cries* this post must be protected at all costs ;___________; <3


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Mar 8, 2021)

My great aunt was sitting on the couch watching TV on a hot summer evening. She had her front door open with the screen door closed.  Her dog suddenly jumped up and charged the screen door, snarling and barking.  The skunk on the front porch sprayed through the screen door into the living room and got the dog and the living room rug. Her house stank for weeks.


----------



## BadKittyBits (Mar 8, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> My great aunt was sitting on the couch watching TV on a hot summer evening. She had her front door open with the screen door closed.  Her dog suddenly jumped up and charged the screen door, snarling and barking.  The skunk on the front porch sprayed through the screen door into the living room and got the dog and the living room rug. Her house stank for weeks.


I had a skunk wander into my house, who i just assumed was the neighbors cat in for a visit. was. not. the. neighbors. cat. (luckily he didn't spray, but it was interesting trying to get him out of the house


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 103991


And here we see an otherwise typical day with @ssaannttoo and @Simo .


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 103991


Poor brother.. doesn't know what's about to hit him. ;w;


----------



## BadKittyBits (Mar 8, 2021)

My plan was to google "funky skunk" and get, like, a meme quality skunk picture but google had other ideas about what that means xD


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2021)

This little fella looks just a tad mischievous:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2021)

You know just a normal skunk, nothing suspicious here....


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 9, 2021)

*Handstands through the thread*


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2021)

Flower contributed her paintings to an auction hosted by the Assiniboine Park Conservancy:


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2021)

BadKittyBits said:


> I had a skunk wander into my house, who i just assumed was the neighbors cat in for a visit. was. not. the. neighbors. cat. (luckily he didn't spray, but it was interesting trying to get him out of the house


 Aw! Must have been cute!

When I was growing up, the next door neighbor was calling her black and white cat in for the night, and seeing the kitty at the door, she gave it a gentle nudge with her foot, to come in. Only it wasn't her cat...and it wasn't too happy about the nudge; she smelled skunky for a good week 


BadKittyBits said:


> I saw my neighborhood skunk friend for the first time this spring! He's been hiding out all winter. I call him clunk the skunk lol, and he is the sweetest boy! i don't have any pictures as he only comes around at night *cries* this post must be protected at all costs ;___________; <3


 Yep, skunks are mostly active from dusk to dawn...very nocturnal, all in all...much like me, IRL


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2021)

Gotta love skunks with pink noses:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 10, 2021)

Simo said:


> Gotta love skunks with pink noses:


That is a chunky skunk right there


----------



## Play3r (Mar 10, 2021)

SKUNKS!!!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 10, 2021)

Simo said:


> Gotta love skunks with pink noses:


*hugs Simo*
I could think of two skunks who I love. :3


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 10, 2021)

Simo said:


> Flower contributed her paintings to an auction hosted by the Assiniboine Park Conservancy:


Ah, I remember reading about that very recently, such a great cause and such a cute name!

Hopefully rescue stories are allowed in here too.


----------



## Simo (Mar 13, 2021)

Skunk Patrol:


----------



## RogueNoodle (Mar 14, 2021)

Simo, every time I see a skunk I think of you. I am but a stranger behind a computer but know that your skunkiness brings a unique joy to the forums that no one else is capable of. May you see many fluffy stinkybois in your future. Thank you for bestowing your presence upon us. <3


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 15, 2021)

A sleeping spotted skunk before going to sleep.





Good night!


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2021)

RogueNoodle said:


> Simo, every time I see a skunk I think of you. I am but a stranger behind a computer but know that your skunkiness brings a unique joy to the forums that no one else is capable of. May you see many fluffy stinkybois in your future. Thank you for bestowing your presence upon us. <3


 Aw, thanks, that's very sweet of you to say!

*blushes*

Also, I was thinking of what a huge thing Disney's Bambi was, for skunks: it very much put them into the public eye as these cute, misunderstood critters, like never before. After Bambi, you saw tons of various cute skunk figurines, plushies, planters, cheese dishes: as far as skunks go, Bambi was no doubt our biggest pop-cultural moment!


----------



## Simo (Mar 17, 2021)

*Pet, pet, pet*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371463267873296387


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2021)

Having dinner, with Mr. Possum:


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2021)

A little bit of skunk is all I need~


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2021)

Great day for a nap!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342747411194638336


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

One of my hobbies is antique-collecting but I've never seen something like this. Usually it's the mama poodle with poodle pups so I found this exceptionally adorable and unusual.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> One of my hobbies is antique-collecting but I've never seen something like this. Usually it's the mama poodle with poodle pups so I found this exceptionally adorable and unusual.
> 
> View attachment 105544


This is kinda scary and kinky at the same time xD


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> One of my hobbies is antique-collecting but I've never seen something like this. Usually it's the mama poodle with poodle pups so I found this exceptionally adorable and unusual.
> 
> View attachment 105544


 I saw this at an antique mall a few weeks back...and it is kinda kinky, especially given how innocent skunks are : )

I gotta take some pics of my ceramic skunk figurine collection, sometime. I think I am up to about 20 of them? Need to add more soon.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 24, 2021)

In between the cage in post #28 and the leashes in post #29, y'all are getting me excited...


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2021)

Since it's spring, it's time for some 'lil skunks, since they'll soon be prancing about:


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's @Pygmepatl and a friend, when they were little:


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2021)

A Simo a day keeps all the sad things away!

_hugs @Simo _


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

Simo said:


> Here's @Pygmepatl and a friend, when they were little:


Those eyes look absolutely adorable.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 26, 2021)

Simo said:


> Here's @Pygmepatl and a friend, when they were little:


Awww!!!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 26, 2021)

The skunk with the most boopable snout, the hog-nosed, or should I say boop-nosed, skunk!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

Simo said:


> Flower contributed her paintings to an auction hosted by the Assiniboine Park Conservancy:


heey he's an artist skunk like me!! :0


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

12:37 eee!
I'm more nocturnal now!

(I'll go to sleep now!
cya~ fellow skunks! ♥)


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2021)

Patagonian Hog-Nosed Skunk, native to Argentina/Chile: What gorgeous markings:


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

Simo said:


> Patagonian Hog-Nosed Skunk, native to Argentina/Chile: What gorgeous markings:


Aah!
Is so beautiful!! ♥o♥


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 27, 2021)

Simo said:


> Patagonian Hog-Nosed Skunk, native to Argentina/Chile: What gorgeous markings:


I love how he’s ready for a hug! I’ve never seen coloration like that on a skunk before. Beautiful!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I love how he’s ready for a hug! I’ve never seen coloration like that on a skunk before. Beautiful!


Yea!
The first time I've seen a red haired skunk and already love it

Actually I've seen only black and white and albino skunks.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

have a baby skunk! ♥


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 27, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> have a baby skunk! ♥


Awww!!!

Now have a baby spotted skunk!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 27, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Awww!!!
> 
> Now have a baby spotted skunk!


awww!
\♥w♥/

that's such a cutie skunk!!!

have one with a heart forehead! :3


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2021)

Skunks have some of the funniest expressions


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 29, 2021)

Simo said:


> Skunks have some of the funniest expressions


Aww!
Boopable snoot! uwu


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Awww!!!
> 
> Now have a baby spotted skunk!


how do i acquire zigzagoon?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> how do i acquire zigzagoon?


Zigzagoon?

Is that a reference I'm thinking about? owo


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2021)

yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 3, 2021)

A cutie skunky!!
UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

Bawwwwwww!


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2021)

Um...might be time for a diet, Mr. Skunk!


----------



## Simo (Apr 9, 2021)

Spotty Skunk:


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2021)

Skunks sure do look peaceful, when resting/sleeping:


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

friend of mine keeps skunks.

they're rescues from illegal trade that can't be returned to the wild.

we thought they'd had the glands removed so when we were left to play with them my brother decided to chase them and got what he deserved.

i let them ride in my sweater pouch but even though they'd been cleaned up they must have dripped a bit of something because it smelled for a LOOONG time.


----------



## Simo (Apr 14, 2021)

Skunks look like just too much fun to pet!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382317705475231748


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 15, 2021)

I would totally give this friendly skunk some love and cuddles, hahaha!!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 15, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> I would totally give this friendly skunk some love and cuddles, hahaha!!!


That seems like something you would do Pygmepatl xD


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

now if you had a honey badger...


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> now if you had a honey badger...


That is one of our relatives! And like the honey badger, skunks do eat bees, wasps (especially yellow-jackets and ground wasps), and also are (more or less) immune to the venom of most American snakes.

Behold, the mighty skunk!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 24, 2021)

Skunk is adopted by chicken, awww!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 24, 2021)

So much cute ^w^


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2021)

Healthy skunk:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386390535871598602


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2021)

Aw!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

Very cute ^w^


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2021)

For pure, clean water, nothing beats Skunk Springs:


----------



## kelliegator (May 1, 2021)

Skunks are great. So great that I have a secondary fursona who's a skunk!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Simo said:


> Healthy skunk:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386390535871598602


dunno why by the carnivora family really like their celery


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2021)

I hit the jackpot at the thrift store, last weekend! Found several ceramic skunks, all marked 'Japan', 1950s-60s...I was almost jumping up and down with joy : )


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2021)

all cute and curious, here


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 7, 2021)

I was wondering where today's post was. Im not disappointed.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was wondering where today's post was. Im not disappointed.


You know you can post skunks too, right.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 8, 2021)

*Watches cutely from cactus fort*


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 8, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> You know you can post skunks too, right.


OwO

Am I?


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2021)

Here's a spotty skunk for today!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

the spotted ones remind me of my ancestral home.

well technically not my ancestors origin point but they mostly lived there recently so there's a large community of us guys there.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 10, 2021)

Skunk Mother!


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 10, 2021)

Poor mom xD


----------



## Simo (May 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Poor mom xD


Aw, lucky mom!

And what skunk doesn't enjoy a nice, healthy salad?


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 25, 2021)

Skunk loves roomba!


----------



## Simo (May 29, 2021)

Saw this shiny sliver skunk coin, and I think I'm gonna break down, and order one


----------



## Simo (May 29, 2021)

'lil skunks


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 14, 2021)

Happy National Skunk Day!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Narri (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 14, 2021)

Not mine but untz untz untz!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 14, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Not mine but untz untz untz!


I haz style!

*Handstand dances*

I got the moves!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jun 24, 2021)

Thrift store find in Charlevoix! 

70s black velvet skunk painting:


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2021)

I want one of these 80s era Flower plushies SO bad!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2021)

this has pretty much been my mood today:


----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2021)

huh, foxes sure can be nosy!


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2021)

Hypnotic skunk:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421777569779798018


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 2, 2021)

Why skunks isn't a best pets:


----------



## Pygmepatl (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, we skunks are creatures of the night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422708867272744961


----------



## Pygmepatl (Aug 5, 2021)

And have some Skunk ASMR too, of a cute skunk enjoying her veggies.


----------



## Simo (Aug 6, 2021)

Cuddly!


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2021)

Simo said:


> Cuddly!
> 
> View attachment 117835


Going in for a stealth spray? I know your tricks, Simo!


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2021)

Such a proud skunk here


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 22, 2021)

Simo said:


> Such a proud skunk here


That's a proper  m shape right there.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2021)

Eh... we totally gotta have this guy on the list.... (sorry -not sure if he is).


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh... we totally gotta have this guy on the list.... (sorry -not sure if he is).


he's a creep


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 23, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> he's a creep


Eh... I think Pepe's dandy...... he's all love, and (often times) no action. 
(kinda like Wile E)....


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 27, 2021)

*slides by, looking for cute skunks to play with*
<w<
>w>
owo
Skoonk!


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy Skunktober~


----------



## Dr-Meat-Roll (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2021)

time for a healthy breakfast!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 24, 2021)

Simo said:


> time for a healthy breakfast!


The way the tail curls, truly an expression of pure happiness.


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 27, 2021)

Simo said:


> View attachment 121503


Dawww! <3

Boopable snout *boop!*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 3, 2021)

Baby Spotted Skunks sure are messy when it comes to eating!


----------



## Outré (Nov 10, 2021)

People sometimes uses the term “drunk as a skunk”.

I would just like to know why skunks are so drunk?


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh... we totally gotta have this guy on the list.... (sorry -not sure if he is).


i want a man to chase me like he does cats


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 14, 2021)

Dirt Mom said:


> i want a man to chase me like he does cats


Don't we all, in some ways. ☺
Hmmm..... okay ..... here ya go ♥..... (but - he usually chases birds though).


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> he usually chases birds though).


well i am female, my name's Deidre.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2021)

Dirt Mom said:


> i want a man to chase me like he does cats



Ummm, no you really _really_ don't want someone to chase you like *he* does!!! <_cringes_> 
Maybe the passion level of interest sure, but even Pepe's gotta dial it back to 9 occasionally! Pepe was unrestrained love in the days that needed restraining orders.

To be fair though, Pepe was shown to be mostly *stupid*, not necessarily sexist, so _does _that give a pass? (like, was he honestly clueless that he wasn't welcome?). Dunno...


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ummm, no you really _really_ don't want someone to chase you like *he* does!!! <_cringes_>
> Maybe the passion level of interest sure, but even Pepe's gotta dial it back to 9 occasionally! Pepe was unrestrained love in the days that needed restraining orders.
> 
> To be fair though, Pepe was shown to be mostly *stupid*, not necessarily sexist, so _does _that give a pass? (like, was he honestly clueless that he wasn't welcome?). Dunno...


but that's what i want


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ummm, no you really _really_ don't want someone to chase you like *he* does!!! <_cringes_>
> Maybe the passion level of interest sure, but even Pepe's gotta dial it back to 9 occasionally! Pepe was unrestrained love in the days that needed restraining orders.
> 
> To be fair though, Pepe was shown to be mostly *stupid*, not necessarily sexist, so _does _that give a pass? (like, was he honestly clueless that he wasn't welcome?). Dunno...


Hmmm .... she can go to this guy below, in that case.....





.............and that way there she'll avoid some of Pepe's shortcomings.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2021)

Why, hello there!


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 19, 2021)

Guess sometimes people are thirsty, so...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 26, 2021)

Conepatus humboldtii, AKA Humboldt's hog-nosed skunk, AKA Patagonian hog-nosed skunk


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2022)

Still winter here!


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2022)

Charge!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 31, 2022)

Something from Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508561790510133249


----------



## Pygmepatl (Sep 5, 2022)

Oh yeah, and HAPPY SKUNKTEMBER!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## pippi (Oct 24, 2022)

oooo can i post myself?  :3


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 25, 2022)




----------

